# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] Δεν βγάζει ζεστό αέρα

## chrisliako

Γειά σας θα ήθελα τις γνώσεις σας για  lg 24 mirror inverter Το οποίο στο ζεστό ο αέρας είναι χλιαρός κ γίνεται στην συνέχεια προς κρύος. Στην ψύξη είναι μια χαρά. Το βεντιλατερ δουλεύει κανονικά. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## petroglis

Σε τι θερμοκρασία το έχεις ρυθμίσει;

----------


## chrisliako

25 & 30 tipota omos

----------


## UV.

99,99% θέλει φρέον

----------


## chrisliako

Σε βλέπω αρκετά σίγουρο. Δεν θα πρεπε όμως αν θέλει φρέον να μη βγάζει ούτε κρύο? ?Να φωνάξω ψυκτικό, ή τεχνική εταιρεία μήπως είναι τπτ αλλο κ δεν ξέρει αυτός? ?

----------


## klik

> Σε βλέπω αρκετά σίγουρο. Δεν θα πρεπε όμως αν θέλει φρέον να μη βγάζει ούτε κρύο? ...


το καλοκαίρι που είχε ζέστη έξω, έβγαζε "κρύο" μέσα;

----------


## chrisliako

> το καλοκαίρι που είχε ζέστη έξω, έβγαζε "κρύο" μέσα;


Μια χαρά κρύο έβγαζε.

----------


## UV.

> Σε βλέπω αρκετά σίγουρο. Δεν θα πρεπε όμως αν θέλει φρέον να μη βγάζει ούτε κρύο? ?Να φωνάξω ψυκτικό, ή τεχνική εταιρεία μήπως είναι τπτ αλλο κ δεν ξέρει αυτός? ?


Σε βλέπω αρκετά δύσπιστο. Θα σε γελάσει ο ψυκτικός; η εταιρία; όσοι σου απαντούν εδώ;
θέλεις να μάθεις την θεωρία ή να το επισκευάσεις μόνος σου;

----------


## stefos1

όταν μια κλιματιστική μονάδα χάσει λίγο φρεον δουλεύει καλύτερα στην ψύξη άλλα με άλλες επιπλοκές .. 
οπότε δεν ισχύει η λογική ότι το καλοκαίρι δούλευε μια χαρά  ... 
το κλιματιστικό πότε τοποθετήθηκε ? 
αν έχει 1 με 2 χρόνια τότε πολύ πιθανόν αν δεν έχει γίνει καλή εγκατάσταση να έχει χάσει το φρεον αν είναι πάνω από 2 χρόνια είναι δύσκολο να υπάρχει διαρροή εκτός αν κάποιος το πειράξει

----------


## chrisliako

Σορυ φίλε μου uv  δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλω. Ο καθένας στο είδος του.Τι προτείνεις να κάνω? ???

----------


## chrisliako

> όταν μια κλιματιστική μονάδα χάσει λίγο φρεον δουλεύει καλύτερα στην ψύξη άλλα με άλλες επιπλοκές .. 
> οπότε δεν ισχύει η λογική ότι το καλοκαίρι δούλευε μια χαρά  ... 
> το κλιματιστικό πότε τοποθετήθηκε ? 
> αν έχει 1 με 2 χρόνια τότε πολύ πιθανόν αν δεν έχει γίνει καλή εγκατάσταση να έχει χάσει το φρεον αν είναι πάνω από 2 χρόνια είναι δύσκολο να υπάρχει διαρροή εκτός αν κάποιος το πειράξει


Τοποθέτηση περίπου 5 χρόνια .κ κάτι που θυμήθηκα κ δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει. Από τις πρώτες μέρες που το έβαλα στις πολύ ζέστες η εξωτερική σωλήνα όλη δακρύζει κ στο σημείο που ενώνεται με την εξωτερική μονάδα ψιλοσταζει. Ο ψυκτικός που του  το είπα τότε μου είπε ότι στις πολύ ζέστες είναι φυσιολογικό.Είναι? ?????

----------


## stefos1

έτσι είναι , αν έβλεπες να πιάνει πάγο είναι ένδειξη οτι έχει χάσει φρεον . 
τα 5 χρόνια με προβληματιζουν ακούμπησε κάνεις την εξωτερική μονάδα η τις σωλήνες  κατά λάθος, τραντάχτηκε κτλ. γιατί αν είναι διαρροή είναι πολύ μικρή και δεν θα βρεθεί όποτε θα χρειάζεται συμπλήρωμα..

----------


## chrisliako

> έτσι είναι , αν έβλεπες να πιάνει πάγο είναι ένδειξη οτι έχει χάσει φρεον . 
> τα 5 χρόνια με προβληματιζουν ακούμπησε κάνεις την εξωτερική μονάδα η τις σωλήνες  κατά λάθος, τραντάχτηκε κτλ. γιατί αν είναι διαρροή είναι πολύ μικρή και δεν θα βρεθεί όποτε θα χρειάζεται συμπλήρωμα..


Η μονάδα κ οι σωλήνες είναι ψηλά δεν το νομίζω. 
Μιας κ είπες πάγο 2-3 φορές μου είχαν πιάσει πάγο κ δεν έβγαζε μέσα κρύο αέρα καθάρισα τα φίλτρα μέσα που είχαν κυριολεκτικά μπουκωσει κ έστρωσε. 
Μήπως έχει καμιά σχέση? ??

----------


## petroglis

Δουλεύει δηλαδή άλλα δεν σε ικανοποιεί η ζέστη έτσι;φυσάει κανονικά ο ανεμιστηρας μέσα;

----------


## petroglis

Αν ειναι τόσο μπουκωμενα τα φίλτρα φυσικά και δε θα βγάζει σχεδόν καθόλου αέρα!πόσες φορές μου ετυχεε

----------


## chrisliako

> Δουλεύει δηλαδή άλλα δεν σε ικανοποιεί η ζέστη έτσι;φυσάει κανονικά ο ανεμιστηρας μέσα;


Ρίχνει αέρα μέσα  κανονικοτατα   αλλά  είναι χλιαρός προς κρύος τζάμπα δουλεύει.

----------


## petroglis

Οι σωλήνες ειναι καυτές εξω; Η μεγάλη πιο πολυ και η άλλη λιγοτερο

----------


## stefos1

Μάλλον χρειάζεται συμπλήρωμα φρεον...

----------


## chrisliako

> Οι σωλήνες ειναι καυτές εξω; Η μεγάλη πιο πολυ και η άλλη λιγοτερο


Δεν το έχω προσέξει θα το δω κ τα λεμε

----------


## TheKostis

> Σε βλέπω αρκετά δύσπιστο. Θα σε γελάσει ο ψυκτικός; η εταιρία; όσοι σου απαντούν εδώ;
> θέλεις να μάθεις την θεωρία ή να το επισκευάσεις μόνος σου;


Ενοήτε πως πρέπει να μη πιστεύουμε τον καθένα που μας λέει το οτιδήποτε εκτός αν το τεκμηριώνει, αυτό που σου ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος ήταν να του πεις γιατι ισχύει αυτό που του ανέφερες μιας που έρχεται σε αντίθεσει με κάτι που ξέρει ο ίδιος.
Με εκτίμηση και χωρίς παρεξήγηση!

----------


## chrisrer

Αμεσως ρε αλανια να τον ποιασετε απο τα μοθτρα τον αλλον,ερωτηση εκανε δεν το επαιξε εξυπνος και φυσικα και θα ειναι δυσπιστος, ξερετε ποσοι πυρινικοι επιστημονες υπαρχουν εκει εξω? που πανε να σε φτιαξουν ενα προβλημα και σε δημιοργουν αλλα 5? οποτε για ναμην πληρωνει @@σιατικα απο εναν πυρινικο φυσικο λογικο ειναι να κανει ερςτησεις ο αλλος και γιατι οχι αν το τεκμηριωσετε να παρετε και την δουλεια.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Η  τετράοδος:
  1. κολλημένη  στο  κρύο
  2. δεν  κάνει  πλήρη  διαδρομή
  3. το  πηνίο  της έχει  καεί
  4. δουλεύει  σωστά  ως  εξάρτημα, αλλά  δεν  λαμβάνει  εντολή  να  αλλάξει.

  Ας  γίνει  ένας  έλεγχος, εάν  κάνει  το  χαρακτηριστικό  χτύπημα  όταν  αλλάζει  από  κρύο  σε  ζεστό,
 χωρίς  όμως  να  ξεκινήσει  ο  συμπιεστής.

----------


## 1kost1

> Η  τετράοδος:
>   1. κολλημένη  στο  κρύο
>   2. δεν  κάνει  πλήρη  διαδρομή
>   3. το  πηνίο  της έχει  καεί
>   4. δουλεύει  σωστά  ως  εξάρτημα, αλλά  δεν  λαμβάνει  εντολή  να  αλλάξει.
> 
>   Ας  γίνει  ένας  έλεγχος, εάν  κάνει  το  χαρακτηριστικό  χτύπημα  όταν  αλλάζει  από  κρύο  σε  ζεστό,
>  χωρίς  όμως  να  ξεκινήσει  ο  συμπιεστής.


  Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα που σχετικά είναι το ίδιο. Έχω ένα κλιματιστικό σαρπ 9αρι και βασικά είχα σχεδόν 2 χρόνια να το χρησιμοποιήσω. Το έβαλα προχθές στα κρύα και δεν έβγαζε καθόλου ζέστη. Για να μην μακρηγορώ φώναξα τεχνικό. Από τα πολλά αφού συμπλήρωσε και φρεων μου λέει  επειδή μόνο στην θέρμανση δεν βγάζει ζεστό αέρα ενώ στο κρύο δουλεύει μου λέει πιθανών να έχει κωλύσει η τετραοδος, η να έχει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα και μου είπε ότι θα στοιχήσει αρκετά να το φτιάξει και ΑΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ!!!! *Και μου σύστησε να πάρω νέο!!!!!!!* Μια πρόχειρη ματιά μου έριξα για ένα αξιοπρεπές κάνει γύρω στα 400!!!! Φυσικά χρήματα δεν υπάρχουν. Τι κάνω;;;;;; φωνάζω άλλο τεχνικό;;; ή το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το καλοκαίρι και όσο πάρει;;;;;;;;;;
τι κάνω;;;;;;;;

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

φίλε μου τσέκαρε και τον αισθητήρα του στοιχείου στο εσωτερικό μηχάνημα.

----------


## 1kost1

> φίλε μου τσέκαρε και τον αισθητήρα του στοιχείου στο εσωτερικό μηχάνημα.


Το τσέκαρε τον αισθητήτα του στοιχειου (στο εσωτερικό μηχανημα), μαλιστα του εβαλε και παραπανω φρεων μηπως με την πιεση τιναξει και ξεκολησει η βαλβιδα (τρετραοδος) αλλά ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!!!

----------

